
What the Coincheck hack means for the future of blockchain security - jonbaer
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/610092/what-the-coincheck-hack-means-for-the-future-of-blockchain-security/
======
mtgx
What's missing from the article is a switch to decentralized exchanges that
are essentially only a protocol implemented within all cryptocurrency wallets.
Then, if you want to steal $500 million, you'd have to hack at least a few
thousand different people and computers, rather than a single server.

Loopring is attempting something like this, but I hope there will be more
solutions like this, so we can identify the best and most secure way to do it.

[https://loopring.org/](https://loopring.org/)

